# Como medir la distorsion total armonica (THD) en un amplificdor de audio



## LAURA08 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hola, Saludos

Alguien sabe como puedo medir la distorsion total armonica en un amplificador de 20W q construí.


Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2010)

Tenés dos posibilidades, dependiendo del equipamiento con el que cuentes, pero ninguna es "de bajo costo":


 Usar un distorsímetro de audio, que es difícil de conseguir.
 Usar un analizador de espectro que opere en la banda de audio, que se consigue sin problemas pero es mucho mas costoso.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2010)

basicamente necesitas un THD meter, pero bueno hay otras formas
Fijate aqui, si tenes problemas con el inglés pone el enlace en el traductor de google :

http://sound.whsites.net/project52.htm

Es sencillo y esta muy bien explicado y creo que es lo más adecudao a tus requerimientos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 14, 2010)

Con un analizador lo podrias sacar facilmente, pero como dice ezavalla, no es un instrumento que tengamos al alcance todos los dias.

Otra que se me ocurre seria meter una senoidal a la entrada, y con un tester true-rms (otro elemento caro, pero no tanto como un analizador) medir la tension eficaz que tenes a la salida, con eso deberias obtener la tension eficaz de las otras armonicas, algo asi:

Vrms=raiz(Varm1^2+Varm2^2+....+VarmN^2)/raiz(2)

Midiendo con un osciloscopio y en lo posible usando un filtro pasa bajo (salida -> filtro -> puntas del osciloscopio) que solo permita dejar pasar la armonica principal, tendrias el Vpico que aporta la 1era armonica (Varm1), con eso obtenes cuanto es el aporte de las otras :

2*Vrms^2-Varm1^2=Varm2^2+....+VarmN^2

Por ultimo calculas el THD:

THD=raiz(Varm2^2+....+VarmN^2)/Vrms

Creo que seria asi, igual es muy indirecta la forma (y es probable que le haya pifiado en algo ) y por otro lado no sabrias en que armonicas tenes mayor distorsion, pero te da una idea del THD.

*Editado:*

Creo que se me olvido dividir por raiz(2) en la ecuacion del THD si VarmN representa los valores pico de c/armonica:

THD=*[*raiz(Varm2^2+....+VarmN^2)/Vrms*]*[1/raiz(2)]*


----------



## pandacba (Nov 14, 2010)

Cosme si echas un vistazo al link alli esta todo, el filtro la forma de medir las formulas sin errores, esta todo detallado paso por paso, ha sido probado y es muy satisfacctorio, no podemos pretender obtener pod sos monedas la misma presición que con un equipamiento que cuesta miles de dolares, pero para el caso y la potencia es más que adecuado y los resultados excelentes en función de la sencillez


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 14, 2010)

Si veo que harias algo parecido, con el notch anulas la armonica principal y te quedas con el resto y es mas facil obtener la eficaz de las armonicas (siempre con un true-rms).

A la larga, un filtro tenes que hacer, ya sea para quedarte o para eliminar la armonica principal.


----------



## LAURA08 (Nov 15, 2010)

Gracias muchachos, Lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo un amplificador clase Ab y me piden determinar la THd, ademas tengo otro problema como se calculan los valores de las resistencias y capacitores para un amplif clase Ab, es decir como justifico cada valor que aparece en el modelo..porfa si alguien sabe..
MUchas GRacias!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 16, 2010)

Se complica si no hay un esquema y se complica mas aun, sino tenes ni idea de como se obtienen los valores. 

Subi el esquema y yo no tengo problema en ayudarte, pero solo te tiro una punta, el resto lo tenes que hacer/averiguar vos.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 8, 2011)

LAURA08 dijo:


> . . . como puedo medir la distorsion total armonica en un amplificador . . .



Hola Laura08, una PC y algunos programas servirian para realizar las pruebas. Tambien debes aprender que en algunos datasheet de TDA, se incluyen  informacion sobre las condiciones  de prueba para las mediciones de  potencia eficaz y potencia musical.

Si quieres aprender mas sobre el tema, revisa este archivo: _*Medicion THD*_


----------



## bigchief29 (May 25, 2011)

Fijense esto!por ahi les ayuda..... igual puse en circuitos un osciloscopio + este circuito, dense una vuelta si lo quieren ver....

http://www.mediafire.com/?lt2l35izp2xb1ol


----------

